
Louisville announces civic data partnership with IFTTT - rmason
https://louisvilleky.gov/news/mayor-fischer-announces-city-partnership-ifttt
======
emjoes1
Not to complain about something not exactly related but I wish the city of
Louisville could make traffic data more available. The Trimarc.org site is not
that great on mobile, many of the cameras do not work, and a couple of wks
back they disabled their RSS feed. So far none of the open data crap this city
has done is worth a damn.

~~~
mattgolsen
Open Data is actually one of the other projects that I'm on, and I'm sorry
that you haven't had much success with it. We do have Waze data that we're
currently working on making available, but there are some agreements in place
that we have to honor before releasing it. That being said, there are a few
methods you could utilize to get this data. HERE has a few different APIs
around traffic, and if you sniff around some of the Waze project repos on
GitHub, you can find the data sources for your area.

------
zscally
Hello fellow hackers - I am one of the developers of the IFTTT integration
project please follow me over to our public repo of the Louisville IFTTT
project [https://github.com/LouisvilleMetro/smartcity-
ifttt](https://github.com/LouisvilleMetro/smartcity-ifttt)

------
eutropia
Yet another reason why I love living in louisville. I remember the first open
data hackathon what, 3, 4 years ago at LVL1?

~~~
mattgolsen
We have a few more coming up in the next couple of months, you should come on
out!

------
debt
Very intriguing partnership.

~~~
mattgolsen
My team and I actually built this. If anyone has any questions I'd be more
than happy to answer them to the best of my ability.

~~~
oh_sigh
What are some recipes you can imagine people creating(beyond "if air quality <
X, alert me")?

Are there plans to expose more data?

~~~
mattgolsen
Oh absolutely! This is a first step, sort of an experiment to see how citizens
use this platform. We chose IFTTT because it wouldn't tie us to any specific
ecosystem (Alexa, Google Assistant etc), but would allow us flexibility in
terms of service delivery.

That being said, our next steps are to include things like content, public
safety announcements and the like. What I'm personally really excited about
though is using this with Open Data. Pushing things like restaurant data,
crime, neighborhood development, or road closures.

Alot of these won't be very exciting in the get go, as we get an idea of
usability and reliability. But think about checking for SNAP/WIC benefit
eligibility through a multitude of interfaces, and then automatically
connecting to a local grocery (or e-grocer like Amazon Fresh), then having it
delivered to your door. That impacts real change, while respecting citizen
data rights (at least from the government).

Government has a huge amount of incredibly valuable data, that just needs a
contextual lens for citizens. We just needed a good method to start this sort
of work.

